# Same Tax ID, Same DOS, Different Taxonomy Codes



## kwhite2008 (Dec 30, 2013)

All-

In our organization, if a patient were to see a Family Medicine provider on 02/01/13 and later in the day, see a Gastroenteroligist, will claims deny since both providers bill under the same tax ID?
Since they have different taxonomy codes which are electronically submitted on the claims, I would not think we would get denials but, want to get the opinions of others  based on experience. 
I could see there being some outliers and instances where this happens but in general, should our organization expect a large volume of denials?

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## annawade13 (Dec 31, 2013)

This isn't the same exact situation, but we often have patients who see an MD or an NP, and then an RD on the same day. You are right: for the most part it pays, but every once in a while the claims tangle each other up, mostly when we have to file corrected claims for some reason. Not only do they have different taxonomy codes but different rendering NPIs, so in my experience the payer will often separate the line items into two separate claims.  Good luck!


----------



## kwhite2008 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the information.


----------

